# Vienna @ tricktraining



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

Soooo cool!! Can you please tell me how you did it so I can to?


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

sweeet!!!!!!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

that is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes make some 101 vids so we can all do tricks. I know Dana, my horse is ideal but I just dont know how.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

wow omg that was great 101 vids would be great


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

Oh wow!! Amazing stuff. May I ask what you use to treat Vienna? Do you use the principles of clicker training?


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

welshpony15 said:


> Oh wow!! Amazing stuff. May I ask what you use to treat Vienna? Do you use the principles of clicker training?


sometimes I use the clicker yes,
when I have to let her know what moment exactly is the good thing.

but when she can do it, I dont use a clicker :wink:


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Nice video. Can see the bond you two have there._


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL. I love the bit with her tongue hanging out. That made my day.


----------

